# Facebook problems



## J-WO (Oct 14, 2011)

Having some issues with my account. Firstly, anything I share or any links I make only appear on my profile page and not my main wall.

Secondly, people searching for me on there don't find me- even when they put my name in as its spelt in the account.

Any thoughts as to why? Everything on my access account thingy says 'public' etc, but then again I could be missing something obvious.


----------



## PTeppic (Oct 14, 2011)

J-WO said:


> Having some issues with my account. Firstly, anything I share or any links I make only appear on my profile page and not my main wall.



For this part, check what your default posting format is: if you start typing in the box as if to post, to the left of the blue "post" button should be a pull-down for setting the default "who sees your wall posts". Check it's correct. Then check your friends to see if they've inadvertently been put into a "restricted" list of some sort.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 14, 2011)

I expect it's your friends at TWA probably figured they'd sabotage your account instead of kicking you out


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 14, 2011)

Vertigo's right. And any moment now, your avatar will be edited to show you wearing a paper bag on your head.


----------



## J-WO (Oct 15, 2011)

This explains so much!


----------

